# Regeln von Männern für Frauen



## chrissi (6 Aug. 2006)

Regeln von Männern für Frauen



Männer bekommen immer "Regeln" von Frauen um die Ohren gehauen. Hier sind die Regeln von uns Männern. Dies sind unsere Regeln! Frau möge beachten, dass alle mit "1." nummeriert sind. Absichtlich! 

1. Lerne endlich, mit dem Klositz zurecht zu kommen. Du bist ein großes Mädchen. Wenn der Sitz oben ist, klapp ihn runter. Wir brauchen ihn oben, ihr braucht ihn unten. Wir beschweren uns auch nicht, wenn der Sitz unten ist. 

1. Geburts-, Valentins- und Jahrestage sind keine Aufgaben. Das sind nicht die Tage, an denen wir beweisen müssen, dass wir schon wieder das perfekte Geschenk gefunden haben. 

1. Manchmal denken wir nicht an euch. Akzeptier das! 

1. Wochenende = Sport. Das ist wie Vollmond oder der Wechsel der Gezeiten. Du kannst das einfach nicht ändern. 

1. Lass dir nicht deine Haare schneiden. Niemals! Langes Haar ist immer attraktiver als kurzes. Ein Grund, warum Männer nicht heiraten wollen ist, dass verheiratete Frauen immer ihr Haar schneiden lassen. [...] 

1. Einkaufen ist KEIN Sport! Nein, das wird auch niemals so sein! 
1. Weinen ist Erpressung. 

1. Frag, wenn du etwas willst. Lass uns eines klar stellen: Anspielungen funktionieren nicht! Andeutungen klappen nicht! Hinweise reichen nicht! Sag einfach, was du willst! 

1. Wir können uns keine Daten merken. Markier Geburtstage und Jahrestage auf einem Kalender und erinnere uns häufig daran, BEVOR es zu spät ist. 

1. "Ja" und "Nein" sind absolut annehmbare Antworten auf fast alle Fragen. 

1. Du kannst mit uns jedes Problem besprechen, das du lösen willst. Das können wir. Wenn du Sympathiebekundungen brauchst, geh zu deinen Freundinnen. 

1. Die Kopfschmerzen, die du seit 17 Monaten hast, sind ein Problem. Du solltest mal zum Arzt gehen! 
1. Alles, was wir vor 6 Monaten gesagt haben, kannst du nicht mehr als Argument heranziehen. Alle unsere Kommentare verlieren jegliche Gültigkeit nach 7 Tagen. 

1. Wenn du glaubst, du seist dick, bist du es wahrscheinlich auch. Frag uns nicht danach. Wir werden dir darauf keine Antwort geben. 

1. Wenn wir etwas gesagt haben, das man auf zwei Arten interpretieren kann, und eine Art davon macht dich traurig oder böse, dann meinten wir die andere. 

1. Lasst uns gaffen. Wir werden sowieso hinschauen. Das liegt in unseren Genen. 
1. Du kannst uns entweder bitten etwas zu tun oder uns sagen, wie du es gerne haben möchtest, aber bitte nicht beides. Wenn du schon weißt, wie man es am besten macht, dann mach es einfach selbst. 

1. Wenn es irgendwie geht, sag das, was du zu sagen hast - bitte in den Werbepausen. 

1. Christopher Kolumbus mußte nicht nach dem Weg fragen. Wir auch nicht. 
1. Unsere Beziehung wird nie mehr so sein, wie in den ersten 2 Monaten, nach unserem Kennenlernen. Finde dich damit ab. Und beschwere dich nicht immer darüber bei deinen Freundinnen. 

1. Männer können NUR 16 Farben sehen. Das ist wie bei Windows im abgesicherten Modus. Pfirsich, zum Beispiel, ist eine Frucht und keine Farbe. Woher sollen wir wissen, was "malve" ist. 

1. Wenn etwas juckt, wird gekratzt. Wir tun das einfach so. 

1. Wir sind keine Gedankenleser und werden es auch nie werden. Unsere Unfähigkeit, Gedanken zu lesen, ist kein Anzeichen dafür, dass du uns nichts bedeutest. 

1. Wenn wir dich fragen, was los ist, und du antwortest: "Nichts", dann werden wir uns so verhalten, als wenn nichts los wäre. Wir wissen, dass du lügst, aber es ist den ganzen Ärger einfach nicht wert. 

1. Wenn du eine Frage stellst, auf die du keine Antwort brauchst, dann erwarte eine Antwort, die du nicht hören willst. 

1. Wenn wir irgendwo hingehen, ist alles, was du tragen willst, schön. Ganz ehrlich! 
1. Frag uns nicht, was wir denken. Außer, wenn du über Bauchnabelpiercings, Abseits oder die Vierer-Abwehrkette diskutieren möchtest. 
1. Du hast genügend Kleider. 

1. Du hast zu viele Schuhe. 

1. Ganz ehrlich, du hast wirklich zu viele Schuhe. 

1. Es ist weder in deinem noch in unserem Interesse, wenn wir zusammen Tests lösen. Egal, welche Tests. 

1. Bier ist für uns so spannend wie für euch Handtaschen. 

1. Ich bin in Form. Rund ist auch eine... 
1. Danke, dass du dies hier gelesen hast. Ich weiß, ich weiß, ich werde heute Nacht auf dem Sofa schlafen. Aber hast du gewusst, dass wir das sogar mögen? Das ist fast so wie zelten.


----------



## Muli (8 Aug. 2006)

Vielen Dank für diese Bedienung der unzähligen Klischees, habe mich gut amüsiert


----------



## honk (8 Aug. 2006)

witzig !!! hab gut gelacht !!


----------

